# My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo



## VWmob (Jan 5, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm new here, what do you think of my car?
Before:








After:
















Engine shot:








I just realized I posted with MY OWN nick instead of my buddies whose car it is LOL


_Modified by VWmob at 8:49 PM 1-11-2006_


----------



## cs02yac (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (VWmob)*

It's my car guys


----------



## cs02yac (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (cs02yac)*

found another one!


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (cs02yac)*

are those 18's or 19's? what springs are you running?


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (vdubnut_mike)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif like the before


----------



## cs02yac (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (alpina5)*

the Before ones were really scratched up and 2 were bent so I found a dealer who had the 19" brand new and traded him







- with tires LOL
stock springs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRSICK (Mar 17, 2000)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (VWmob)*









I really like those wheels. How much do they go for in 19" usually (Not dealer trade in lol)
Also, how do you like your A6? I am thinking about selling up my 04 Volvo S60R (Before the dreaded volvo depreciation takes too much of a toll on me) and get a used 01 that my buddy's dad is selling (Garaged most its life, and driven lightly) and chip it the day I get it.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (cs02yac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cs02yac* »_
stock springs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is that the "sport" suspension I hear about then? That is a lot lower than my "stock" springs, unless you cut them?


----------



## cs02yac (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (vdubnut_mike)*

the 19" with tires are about $1500 and I do have stock suspension. It is not a sport drop or anything. I do love the A6, very smooth, always in power band, my buddy has an S4 with same engine as you know, but his is chipped and it pulls hard so you will be happy with the A6 especially if you chip it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRSICK (Mar 17, 2000)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (cs02yac)*

is the a6 chipped, vs the s4 chipped really that much difference? whats the weight difference, 200 lbs? like having a passenger?
Also, I was talking to some people about it tonight at a gathering, and they said that the chassis is actually a little better than the B5.
EDIT: BTW, what are those wheels called? rs6 wheels?


_Modified by VRSICK at 10:26 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## cs02yac (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (VWmob)*

there is a big difference in power especially in the high end...but after a few months of chipped if you drive it hard, then you might need to upgrade ur turbos since they will not hold that much boost...those are RS6 wheels


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (cs02yac)*

bahhh... a few months, nothing. Justdon't give it to her hard before she's warmed up and the juices are flowing, and make sure you are gentle after a hard romp and let her cool off before you put her away wet.








Take care of your Chipped 2.7t like you take care of your woman and she'll make you breakfast...err... I mean be there ready to go for a long time.








I drove my Revo Chipped A6 and then jumped right in my friend's GIAC chipped S4, both Tiptronic cars... his was even the 2001.5 with the updated turbos and stuff... didn't feel a whole lot different with acceleration and stuff... my 16" snow tires versus his Z rated 17's was the big difference in cornering...


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (cs02yac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cs02yac* »_there is a big difference in power especially in the high end...

Chipped vs Chipped? there isn't a difference in POWER, they are the same dang motors... are you meaning Non-chipped vs chipped? Yea there is about 75hp difference








edit: my bad, his is not chipped, and his buddy's S4 is... gotcha!










_Modified by vdubnut_mike at 2:58 PM 1-14-2006_


----------



## VWmob (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (vdubnut_mike)*

so read the post again...says NON CHIPPED or STOCK A6 compared to CHIPPED S4


----------



## VRSICK (Mar 17, 2000)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (VWmob)*

Nonono, what I meant, if you had a bone stock s4, and a bone stock a6, and chipped them both, the A6 wouldn't be too behind in a sprint right? I mean there can't be TOO TOO much differences in weight, the S4 is a heavy car too.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (VWmob)*

edit... 
I see what you were referring to, sorry.


_Modified by vdubnut_mike at 2:57 PM 1-14-2006_


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (VRSICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSICK* »_Nonono, what I meant, if you had a bone stock s4, and a bone stock a6, and chipped them both, the A6 wouldn't be too behind in a sprint right? I mean there can't be TOO TOO much differences in weight, the S4 is a heavy car too.

on NADA.com
The 2000 A6 2.7t is 3759 lbs
The 2000 S4 2.7t is 3593 lbs
so you are correct sir, all the extra room they gave us with the A6 only costs us 166 lbs. But I love how everyone underestimates the A6 as a big slow car.


----------



## VWmob (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (vdubnut_mike)*

yup...'til u get whooped by an SRT







jk!


----------



## cs02yac (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (VWmob)*

ya right! I raced a SRT and he was behind me with 2 cars in 1/4 mile . HAHA


----------



## VWmob (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (cs02yac)*

let's go whimpy!


----------



## cs02yac (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (VWmob)*

first thing go fix your car and then race me


----------



## VRSICK (Mar 17, 2000)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (vdubnut_mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnut_mike* »_
on NADA.com
The 2000 A6 2.7t is 3759 lbs
The 2000 S4 2.7t is 3593 lbs
so you are correct sir, all the extra room they gave us with the A6 only costs us 166 lbs. But I love how everyone underestimates the A6 as a big slow car.









WOW!!!!!!!!!




































Theres only 166 lb difference? thats ALOT less that I was thinking. Thats like, 2 of my younger cousins, or all my DJ equipment, or one and a half of my ex girlfriend.
Just last night I was talking to my over enthused Audi friend, and he said "Why do you want a mid 40 year old man's car??" ((Who by the way drives an '02 A4, basically the same style as an A6))
Its also good I think to look at the a6 vs the s4, cause now that the 20-somethings can afford them, I think that most S4s, if not then 90% of them are beat on, constantly. Not so wit hthe A6, its more of a soft nice luxery ride, that has power when you want to get on the highway. You'll definetly find more beatn' S4s, than you will beatn' A6 2.7ts


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

was looking at the autotrader in WA. and there is about 4 silver/black 6sp for sale from 19k-22k.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Joe, did you do the work yourself to swap out the K04's? Wanna lend me a hand?


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

nope. if you need help I can drink beer and watch. I have a place (RCG) and a buddy that can do it (Done over 14 engine drops) if you know Cable (rsform = [email protected]) ask him he likes the pain. oh BTW say that I set ya


----------



## wigsjet92 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: My A6 2.7 Bi Turbo (VRSICK)*

I hate to ask but, can some please photoshop this pic with a drop from sport springs? 1" to1.5"?


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSICK* »_


----------

